# Beeswax finish



## DaveHawk (Feb 17, 2017)

I was asked to restore an old pine table from Germany. The original finish was beeswax.
Customer asked if I could do the restoration, he said he hasn't found anyone who knew the process. I was happy to help him out.

Reactions: Like 10 | Way Cool 10


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 17, 2017)

Looks great! What sort of special process does beeswax finish require? Good to see you back around BTW

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Feb 17, 2017)

Barry after Kevin passed I like most had a difficult time with coming in here. His personalty drew me here. But as of late I've been missing the interaction among wood working like minds.

The process is taking a 5 pd back of Damar crystals and dissolving them in 100% gum Terps then heating the right solution mixture with the beeswax. The more the Damar the higher the sheen. This mix was 60% Beeswax / 40 % Damar and then hand rubbed. I applied with a cotton lent free cloth.

Reactions: Informative 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 17, 2017)

Interesting! Had to look up Damar crystals, definitely sound like an old school technique....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Feb 17, 2017)

Damar is one of the oldest varnishes used in the art world. I use it for all my art restoration painting projects. It needs a softener and that's where the beeswax comes in. It is way to hard on it own and will crack.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## lonewolf (Feb 17, 2017)

Dave , fine job and its nice when someone appreciate s your knowledge. My question is how was it determined that it was a traditional beeswax finish.?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Feb 17, 2017)

1st the custmer brought it from Germany , it's a family piece that has had nothing but beeswax on it. I didn't find any sign of an oil or shellac.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeberly (May 4, 2017)

How often would the finish have to be reapplied?


----------



## DaveHawk (May 6, 2017)

Jeberly said:


> How often would the finish have to be reapplied?


Depends on the usage, a hot thin coat will even out any blemishes. It's a soft finish that will blend with previous coats


----------

